# s4 starts and dies then ecm is unresponsive / how to tell what chip i have.



## skoldfc3s (May 23, 2004)

well jsut got my s4 a week later had hard starts then it would take like 20 mintues to get it started. looked at cts's both green checked vwhub and both have been replaced. then i found fuel pump to have no power, so i replaced the engine speed sensor, ran fine for 2 days then acted up again, so for ****s and gigs i put in an aeromotive 340 lph , which iwas going to install anyway. same ****. 

clster shows no cel on key on, any who took out the ecm looked at the chip set cold solider looked like butt so i redid that and the flux, still same results, any way who do you tell what chip you have. i want to send ecm to chip manufactures and have them reflash it or check it out to see if its chip or ecm

my chip is a soildered on socket, with an amd chip. is this a revo, .


----------

